# Italy in June



## critch12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Happy New year to all, We are hoping to go to Italy in June via Switzerland, would welcome any info re 1. Security issues, 2. Places to visit in the North, and Tuscany, 3. any outstanding camp sites


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We went in June 2014. Took the toll-free "Russell Route" to Basel, then bought a Vignette at the border and crossed Switzerland entering Italy via the Gottard pass.

The Gottard tunnel is open all year, but the pass over the top is closed due to snow in winter. When we went in early June (I went over it on 10th June) and it had only recently re-opened after the winter.

Lovely wildcamping spot (well, free parking - it's not exactly wild) on the top by the visitors centre here: 46.5578273, 8.5655897

Loads of info on touring Italy in the Italian section:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-197809-lake-orta.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-190193-days0-orderasc-10.html

Morph


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Done the Italian Alps and lakes a few times now. Some info and pics on our blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk in 2009, 2011 and 2012. Also some info on Switzerland mainly 2011.

Any particular places your interested in? My favourite areas were the Dolomites and around Lake Orta and Maggiore.

We tend to wild camp or use the Sostas. As far as security is concerned its certainly not something I worried about in Switzerland or Northern Italy. Much safer than the UK anyway.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We did same can recommend went on to Lake Garda


----------

